# New ICD-10 Mini Course



## lrwhit2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried this ICD-10 mini-course?http://nanacast.com/vp/109842/400435/


----------



## hmagao (Jan 15, 2013)

Nope.... sorry


----------



## Biller385 (Jan 16, 2013)

Check out her webpage.  She is having a webinar Thursday 1/17/13.  Sign up for it.  You can see her style of teaching. I'm going to sign up for it closer to 10/2014.

Cathy


----------

